

What the seven wonders of programming? - Aladdin83

like pyramids and the Great Wall of china what do you think are the wonders of coding?
======
codgercoder
Wonders of coding (not _exactly_ the same as wonders of programming): 1)
Edition 7 UNIX -- it was a wonder for what it did on such tiny-resourced
machines. 2) FORTH -- great power in a small space 3) PDP-10 (DECsystem-10)
TECO -- text editor in 4K words of memory.

------
LarryMade
Microcode - the process of developing a specific series of transistors to
become a microprocessor.. The core of the magic. Especially how one can start
up a microprocessor from pushing an on switch - that's the definition of
sublime to me

------
LarryMade
8-bit/Microsoft BASIC - many a programmer today can draw their roots back to
BASIC. It was the languages that made significant inroads to elementary-high
school programming education as well as self-taught programming education.

------
vs4vijay
Python Metasploit

------
yolesaber
The Linux Kernel

------
vicobt
At the lowest level programming allows us to use code to control machines
mechanically thats a wonder.

